# I'm new to all of this can someone help me. And 2 of my fish have marks on them help!



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Ok well like I said I am new to fish keeping I guess u would call it. So about 2 weeks ago I won 2 little gold fish from a carnival and for a couple of days I kept them in a pitcher for water or juice. But I had a 20 gallon tank from my turtle I had. So I cleaned it out filled it with water and I put the 2 little guts in there. Then the next day I went out got some gravel a filter a fake plant and a little tank hiding spot thing. Also I got to new fish there both goldfish no clue what type but the guy working pet co said they won't become teratorial or fight. So I get home put the gravle and the tank and plant in the I put the filter in. The next day I come home from a concert and my moms like ur dad got u 2 more fish and I'm thinking ************. And I'm not sure if this enough space for all 6 of them the four are about 1.5 inches and the other ones are like 1 inch. But anyway 1 of the newer fish won't eat I feed them twice a day in the morning and at night. Also the fish keep nudging each other in the back. I read this might be mating. Is that true? And also the other new fish trys to eat all the food so I am now hand feding the 2 little one and I make sure they all eat. But the new one just won't eat and it been like 4 days and I'm worried. That he will die. But any way am I doing every thing right. And I also read that u have to cycle the tank can someone explain that to me?

Holy crap as I'm writing this I just found white marks on my little fish right by they eye gill area. Please some one help!

And I just saw one of the fish eat some of the white of the other.


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

Without knowing what species of fish you have in your tank it is impossible for us to tell you whether or not there is enough room for all of them. Also, if you could get pictures of these white marks it would be helpful because again, without knowing what it looks like we can't really help you much.

Here, read up on cycling: 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/gen...posting-if-your-fish-dying-your-new-tank.html


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Ok. I'll try to get pics right now


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Six goldfish is too many fish for a 20 gallon. Goldfish can grow more than a foot long. I usually recommend 20 gallons for 1 goldfish, and 15 gallons for each additional fish. That would put you at 110 gallons for your 6 fish. Goldfish grow faster than you expect, and they are almost allways sold as babies. I would return the fish you didnt get from the carnival if you can, or convince your parents they need to buy you a 75g or bigger. 

Give it a few days on the fish that wont eat. Fish can go for 3 weeks without food and have no permanent damage done.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I have no clue about the marks on the fish. But 6 gold fish in a 20 gallon is too many. 2 would have been ok although many would say thats too much for a 20g. 3 would be really stretching it and most people would say that is way too many. I have had 4 in a 14 gallon tank for a few months now. But in a couple weeks or so I will be moving them to a 55 gallon tank. I hear that's too many fish for that tank too so I have a backup plan of if they all get pretty big then at least a couple of them will get rehoused in my FIL's pond. I think in the 20 gallon I would do two and maybe a loach and even that you might have to upgrade someday. Basically you are going to want good filtration and even with that you are probably going to have to do 50% water changes every week for 6 or even 3 in a 20 gallon tank and look for other options for the fish still.

First figure out if the marks are bad and what to do about that. Second just keep an eye on the size of the fish. If you still have all 6 you might want to find new homes for 4 of them. Or try to get a bigger tank. You can find good deals on craigslist.com and those sorts of websites.

See if you can figure out what fish you have. Try this website http://www.petgoldfish.net/


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Ok well first where can I get the live plants to cycle my tank? And will my fish survive th cycleing? And I'm going to try to get another tank or try to find em a new home. I will try to get pictures soon. And I'm trying to figure out what type they are now


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Goldfish will survive the cycling. Just change their water twice a week (30% - 50%) to keep it clean. Aquatic plants can be purchased at almost any pet store. Make sure you buy them out of a tank and not out of a plastic tube. When you get home, rinse them in hot water to get any snail eggs off.


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

The fish with the white marks are common goldfish the other is telascope goldfish the other is a black moor and the other 2 I'm still deciding what the other to are


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

The other r Ryukin goldfish


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The common goldfish are likely to eat all the food first, leaving the others at a disadvantage. Fish like the telescope one will have a hard time moving quickly, and a hard time seeing the food.


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

None of them have much of a problem eating the telescopic one will see the food move to it just keep sucking in and scare away the common gold fish. And two more things I read that them knocking into each other is them telling to release there eggs is that true? And why's should I do to figure out what the white marks are?


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Well I think the white spots are ick and I'm going to the pet store soon so I can get the medacation and the plant so I can start cycling but the fish store people said I could have like 10 gold fish in a 20 gallon tank. Maybe the way they are now?

And so what am I doing with cycling I put the plant in the tank and do 50% water changes every week?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

bmlbytes said:


> Six goldfish is too many fish for a 20 gallon. Goldfish can grow more than a foot long. I usually recommend 20 gallons for 1 goldfish, and 15 gallons for each additional fish. That would put you at 110 gallons for your 6 fish. Goldfish grow faster than you expect, and they are almost allways sold as babies. I would return the fish you didnt get from the carnival if you can, or convince your parents they need to buy you a 75g or bigger.
> 
> Give it a few days on the fish that wont eat. Fish can go for 3 weeks without food and have no permanent damage done.


Im pretty sure the goldfish cant stay in the 20 gallon for sometime now.They dont grow over night.Its 110 gallons once there fully grown.But yea your right.


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Omg I was hand feeding my common gold fish! Can I get that ick stuf or will I be ok


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll be fine as long as you don't pick your nose or put your fingers in your mouth, and even then you'll still probably be fine. In the future, don't make that mistake again. Most fish diseases aren't a problem for humans, but some are, and a few can be very serious. 

Ok, first of all, yes, 6 little 1.5 inch goldies can live in a 20 gallon tank for several months.
The fastest, easiest, way to cycle your tank is to get some stuff called "Stability" by Seachem and add it to your filter every day for a week. It's expensive, but it works wonders. DO NOT try some el cheapo substitute since it will not only not work, but actually wreck and delay your cycle for several weeks. the guy at the pet store will try to tell you otherwise, but A- he's trying to sell you something, and B- he's the same idiot who already told you wrong about how many can fit.

Next, add a second filter. Never clean them both at the same time, because that will crash your tank and make you have to start over again with a new cycling. Only clean one every three weeks, taking turns with them.


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Oh ok I got a little worried there. And realy? Another filter. So when u change the pad of the filter it kills the cycle?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Of course it does. The pad is where most of your bacteria live, after all.
Luckily, they don't ALL live in the filter pad. Your cycle won't be completely ruined when you change all the pads, but it will be severely crippled.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

For the ick I used Quick Cure with my goldfish and it cured the ick in a matter of days. Read instructions on bottle and do that. Also a pinch of aquarium salt here and there helps too. Not too much because after all they arent salt water fish.

The common goldfish are quick and probably grow the quickest too. Two of mine doubled their size in about 2 months.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Another thing to consider - purchase a test kit if you don't already have one. I suggest a kit that will test for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Get a kit that uses liquid reagents, not test strips. This will be key in handling the cycling of your tank and knowing when to change water, etc before your fish actually become distressed or die.

You can also take a water sample to your fish store and have them test it, although I think it's better to own your own kit, especially when cycling the tank so you can react before a problem exists. If you do take the sample to the fish store for testing, write down the actual number readings, don't just settle for "your water is ok." Lots of fish store employees don't really know how to judge if water is ok.

If you don't understand the readings, post them here for interpretation.


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Realy? Two filters and how much does the cycle product cost? And can I have my fish in there while I cycle itt


My computer failed an I didn't see the othr responses or that I put this up


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Alright so I can keep my fish is the tank for now right?

I'm going to try to get another tank soon

also I'm going to the pet store today I'm geting the cycle products and the ick medacine and do u guys recomend living plants in there to help the cycle


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Just wanted to mention you have a good attitude about all this. I havent been here for a long time either but it seems a lot of people come on with a question and then dont like the answers they hear and think everyone else is wrong. Most of all owning an aquarium is supposed to be fun and when everything is working right it can be tranquil and peaceful to watch. Goldfish are among the most hardy fish. They should be fine as you do the necessary fixes. Do lots of research which it seems like you are doing. If you have a fish/aquarium specialty store go there and just look around, ask questions and learn. They will have the more knowledgeable people and you can ask them questions and most of the time they dont mind. They might try to sell you some product but you will get the best answers. But start small and move slowly when doing new stuff with aquariums. Learn one thing before moving on to the next. Eventually you know most of what's needed. No one knows everything about every fish and every disease and every tank setup, etc. That's when these forums still come in handy. 

Two filters is good because goldfish specificity are very messy fish. Also it will allow you to do some changing on one filter one week and then wait a week and change out anything needed on the other. This will have minimal effect on the current condition of the tank rather then just having one filter and replacing dirty parts and then you ruin where the tank is in it's current cycle. All of the sudden the needed bacteria and such wont be there.

Good luck and have fun.
Shawn


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Shawn

well I just got back from the another fish store I didn't wana go to the same one. I asked some questions about cycling ick and some other things. I bout some ick medacine he recomnded
also I got some thing to cycle the water.
And a water purifier that will take out amoina and such

so I guess I'm good for now I'm gana do water changes every week untill I can get a nother filter

an I'm going to try to get a new tank
how much on average will a 110 gallon tank cost if that's how much I need


----------



## beckypascal (Jan 29, 2010)

I am also fairly new. I have had my one tank for 7 months but just set up a new one last week and am preparing for another one in the next week. I'm addicted

From what I have learned and been told don't use the stuff that takes out the ammonia. It will only slow down the cycle. Just get a test kit and keep up with the water changes. I have cycled two tanks now without chemicals! I did use the stress zyme in the one but I'm not sure it helped.

Look on craigslist for a larger tank. You will be surprised how cheap you ca pick them up. 

Good luck!


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

On craigslist or at least somewhere used you can find a 55-120g for anywhere from $100-300. Depends on what they come with; stand, hood, etc. I saw a nice complete 55g acrylic tank setup minus the fish in my area for $100.


----------



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

Well I've been outing in te medacine none of the other fish hve gotten it but it looks like my 2 common goldfish are getting worse and worse. I don't even belive it to be ick anymore there turning brown/black/white. They look horrable so is why I'm asking what I should do. I could keep putting in the medacine and hoping for the best but it dosent look good. And my other option wich I am so far against is putinf them to sleep. I realy don't wana do that and I've put 6 dogs to sleep in my life ( not me actualy doing it but havin it done on them). Like I said I realy don't want to do it but I looks like I might have to. Now if I do do this I want to do it quick and painlessly of course. So what would u guys recomend me to do about this.


And P.S thank you for all of your help


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

There are several ways to quickly put a fish to sleep. Some recommend using grain alcohol (the drinking kind like vodka) and some prefer the quick "whack em in the head" or decapitation. 
When I had to euthanize my fish, I put them in a bag of ICE water (this will stun them) and added 1/4 cup of rubbing alcohol. Dead in less then 5 seconds.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I am not a pro on goldfish but one of the rule are 1 inch of fish per gallon.


----------

